# How long did you have to wait for your cockapoo puppy?



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

I found a breeder about an hour and a half from my house who I really like and finally placed a deposit on December 16th to be on a wait list. NOw the waiting begins  I am really really hoping to get one from a litter arriving either in March, April or May (obviously the May litter is an estimate as the botch hasn't gone into heat yet). The breeder is one of the few around here who actually refunds your deposit should you change your mind or find a pup someplace else, so she told me that the list can move quickly, depending on how many people get tired of waiting and find a puppy elsewhere. I am keeping my fingers crossed because I don't want a puppy from anyone else, I chose her for a reason- lol. Anyway, so now I have to keep telling myself to be patient and that it will all work out for a Spring or Summer puppy. How did you manage? I am definitely not a very patient person


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

I've been thinking about getting a pet last December (long story short, I first thought about getting a pet back in Dec 2014 but then life took a few unexpected detours). But the pet plan was a go as of Christmas, and I was committed to finding one in the new year.

After about 2 weeks of breeder searching and evaluating options (Adopt vs. Breeder) I contacted the chosen breeder about getting a puppy from her current litter (good news, not a lot of dogs in the pounds in Ontario - although I'm still helping the cupcake fundraiser at the end of the month for them).

I'm getting my puppy in 2 weeks + 1 day, I choose her 2 weeks - 1 day ago. So total wait, 2 months plus a 1/2 week from the time I committed to finding a pet; which is oddly enough the same age as the puppy


----------



## MikeHopper (Feb 12, 2016)

My wife and I were put on a waiting list and a month later we got a call saying that the mother just gave birth. They gave us the option of many puppies that were white golden and black and we chose little Riley who was the black one. She is turning grey now and has white on one paw, her chest, and a little on her chin.


----------



## SemperFi Teacher (Dec 24, 2015)

I wanted a cockapoo for a year. When I found my breeder, I went on the waiting list ASAP and I am still waiting to pick up Oliver (Ollie) but he will be home at the end of the month. Mentally I feel I waited over a year but in reality from start to finish It's been about 11 weeks.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Was probably around 3 months of serous thinking and final decision making (years of less serious thinking!), 3 months of finding the right breeder and then 6 months before there was a puppy for us, I do think its worth waiting if you find a breeder you like, doesn't stop you having a little look elsewhere but don't be tempted by getting a puppy from a breeder you are not quite as sure about just because the puppy would be ready earlier. I went to see another breeders litter, so cute but I wasn't keen on the set up, as I got in the car to leave a text came through from the original breeder confirming 'my' puppy had been born 5 days earlier but he wanted to ensure they were thriving before telling me.


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

DB1 said:


> Was probably around 3 months of serous thinking and final decision making (years of less serious thinking!), 3 months of finding the right breeder and then 6 months before there was a puppy for us, I do think its worth waiting if you find a breeder you like, doesn't stop you having a little look elsewhere but don't be tempted by getting a puppy from a breeder you are not quite as sure about just because the puppy would be ready earlier. I went to see another breeders litter, so cute but I wasn't keen on the set up, as I got in the car to leave a text came through from the original breeder confirming 'my' puppy had been born 5 days earlier but he wanted to ensure they were thriving before telling me.


Thanks for this! You are so right about not being tempted. I now have a longer wait than originally anticipated (posted about this separately) and though I have contacted another breeder just to see, her timing isn't ideal either. So I am looking at this as a lesson in patience and sticking to my guns. We met with our breeder this week for the first time and it made me feel even more confident that I want one of her puppies. I need to keep reminding myself that. I think part of the issue is I had a mental picture of frolicking with my new pup in the Spring, playing on the beach in the Summer, etc., and now that it looks like it might be Fall rather than Spring/Summer, I need to change that mental image  Frolicking in the beautiful Fall leaves paints a nice image as well...


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Heather I have an idea to help you wait. Get out your camera and a stuffed toy and start planning out some puppy shots now. There are so many fabulous ideas on the web for shots that chart their growth, shots of their first everything, shots of them doing cute things...by the time you get your puppy you'll have worked out some of the logistics about camera angles, backgrounds, lighting and so on and you might actually get a photo or two that is decent. I have only one or two "keepers" from Rufus's babyhood because I had no idea what I was doing. Add that to the fact that he would not stay still for a second and you will see why really stellar puppy photos are a so hard to get.


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

The real answer to this is 65 years. From the commitment that we would buy a puppy to choosing and picking up our little dear took maybe 6 months of assessment, lots of reading and learning and finally choosing.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I agree if you like the breeder then stay with them. I guess between making the decision, finding the breeder and waiting for a litter. I was waiting over a year. It was worth the wait for our Piper and us. I think we and she got the right match.


----------



## TombRaider (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm in the same boat. I put my deposit down in January, puppies are expected in March...will not be ready to leave mom until May. It's basically a waiting game and I am not very high up on the wait list. I'm just keeping my fingers and toes crossed that I have an opportunity to get what I want (*** & color).


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

We were 'wham bam' puppy parents. Twice!


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

Cat 53 said:


> We were 'wham bam' puppy parents. Twice!


Luckies!! Though at this rate, we will be well prepared and will have no excuse if we don;t have everything ready


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

TombRaider said:


> I'm in the same boat. I put my deposit down in January, puppies are expected in March...will not be ready to leave mom until May. It's basically a waiting game and I am not very high up on the wait list. I'm just keeping my fingers and toes crossed that I have an opportunity to get what I want (*** & color).



Yes, my wait is made longer then expected because the two dogs that were bred did not get pregnant and she is waiting for the other three to go into heat. Hard not knowing...


----------

